#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Звідки родом Сак'ямуні?

## Ассаджи

Стаття:

http://today.viaduk.net/todayol.nsf/...25695b00370f85!OpenDocument

Обговорення:

http://ukrcenter.com/forum.asp?messa...гія&page=1




> Локализация исконного местопребывания индоиранских (арийских) этнических групп по свидетельству языковых контактов с балто-славянскими  и финно-угорскими языками может быть отнесена к южнорусским степям. Следы их пребывания — в гидронимах причерноморского и прикаспийского регионов. Заключительная миграция происходила на юго-восток от Каспия, в область современного Туркменистана, откуда шло окончательное проникновение на территории Ирана и Индии.


http://biblio.india.ru/india/sanskrit/common_info.shtml




> Around 5000 bc, between the Danube river valley and the steppes of what is now the Ukraine, there lived small tribes of primitive farmers who all spoke the same language.  They cultivated rye and oats, and kept pigs, geese, and cows.  They would soon become the first people on earth to tame the local wild horses -- an accomplishment that would make them a significant part of history for thousands of years to come.


http://www.ship.edu/%7Ecgboeree/langevol.html




> A branch of the southern Satem dialect -- Proto-Indo-Iranian -- expands from Ukraine and the steppes into Afghanistan, Iran, and northwestern India.


http://www.ship.edu/%7Ecgboeree/indoeuropean.html

http://www.ship.edu/%7Ecgboeree/europa1sm.gif

----------

Rushny (29.08.2015)

----------


## sergey

А есть вариант, что арии обитали в районе приуралья, где не так давно нашли еще Аркаим. Но, если не ошибаюсь, что где-то на территории нынешних Росии и/или Украины - это широко распространеная точка зрения. Потом часть пошла на юго-восток, часть - на запад, а мы остались  :Smilie:  .

P.S. Пока писал сообщение, Ассаджи свое дополнил, добавил про южно-русские степи.

----------


## Ассаджи

Див. також:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aryan_invasion_theory
http://www.accuracyingenesis.com/langtree.html
http://abc.net.au/science/news/stories/s997867.htm
http://198.31.92.32/Olympiad/indoeuro.htm

----------

Rushny (29.08.2015)

----------


## Константин_К.

А племена шакьев автохтоны или арийского происхождения?
(Кстати, солнечная династия Будды Шакьямуни - это из палийских сутт или из более поздних текстов?)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

А если ещё и принять к рассмотрению гипотезы Фоменко...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Константин_К._ 
> *А племена шакьев автохтоны или арийского происхождения?
> (Кстати, солнечная династия Будды Шакьямуни - это из палийских сутт или из более поздних текстов?)*


Сакьи -- одно из арийских племен.

Сакьямуни называется в палийских текстах потомком Солнца, но в переносном смысле.

Я думаю, что когда будет проведен генетический анализ останков Сакьямуни, вопрос прояснится.

На данный момент есть косвенные свидетельства того, что арии пришли из северного причерноморья.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aryan_invasion_theory

У меня есть необоснованное предположение, что в северном причерноморье находилась страна "Уттара Куру" -- "Северная Куру" (что напоминает "Утургур", "Украина").

Впрочем, какой бы то ни было генотип не должен быть поводом для гордости, а тем более для чувства превосходства.

393. Na ja.tāhi na gottena, na jaccā hoti brāhma.no;

Брахманом становятся не из-за спутанных волос, родословной или рождения.

Yamhi saccañca dhammo ca, so sucī so ca brāhma.no.

В ком истина и дхамма, тот счастлив и тот брахман.

(Дхаммапада)

----------

Rushny (29.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (01.09.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

Скорее всего, "Сакья" были родственны скифам.

http://home.btconnect.com/CAIS/Relig...e_iranians.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakya

Но трудно сказать что-то более определенное. Остались монеты Сакья, но на них нет надписей:

http://home.comcast.net/~pankajtando...es-shakya.html

----------

Rushny (29.08.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

Род Сакья не упоминается в Ведах, по-видимому, они пришли в Индию с Запада после ведийского периода, а затем переселились в восточную Индию задолго до времени жизни Будды.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakya

Индолог Майкл Витцель предполагает, что переселение Сакьев было одним из первых вторжений Скифов (Саков) в Индию.

Both the Malla and Vrji apparently immigrated into the east only after the end of the Vedic period, but well before the time of the Buddha (c. 400 B.C.). This must have been one of the last great infiltrations in Vedic times of western peoples into the lower Gangå area. More or less about this time the so-called second urbanization began as well.

Nevertheless, the settlement pattern in the east was not as homogenous as it was in the more western areas where the indigenous population had become Indo-Aryan in language and culture since the Mantra period. Instead, the Kosala-Videha area was one of great mixture of peoples. There were some earlier eastern Indo-Aryan settlers, the local Munda people and some Tibeto-Burmese elements. Then, various types and groups new immigrants entered from the areas further west. These were some brahmanically oriented tribes but also other non-orthoprax Indo-Aryan tribes such as the Malla and Vrji. They immigrated from northwestern India into Bihar which had been already settled by the old, para-Vedic Indo-Aryan tribes such as the Iksvåku, Kosala, Kåśi, and Videha.

Many of these tribes, including the Śakya to whom the Buddha belonged, are called asurya in ŚB. For it is the Sakya and their neighbors, the Malla, Vajji, etc. who are reported in the Påli texts as builders of high grave mounds, such as the one built for the Buddha. According to ŚB 12.8.1.5 the “easterners and others(!)” are reported to have round “demonic” graves, some of which may have been excavated at Lauriya in E. Nepal. These graves are similar to the kurgan type grave mounds of S. Russia and Central Asia. However, the origin of the Śakya is not as clear as that of the Malla and Vrji. They may very well have been (northern) Iranian, and would then constitute an earlier, apparently the first wave of the later Śaka invasions from Central Asia.

http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~w...on.pdf#page=56
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Indo-E.../message/13470

Possible Iranian Origins for Sākyas and Aspects of Buddhism
Jayarava Attwood

http://www.ocbs.org/ojs/index.php/jocbs/article/view/26
http://jayarava.blogspot.com/2012/02...t-idea-of.html

----------

Rushny (31.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (30.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В Непале и посей день есть род Сакьи.

----------

